# Suche jemand der mich Wirbt



## wowdaniel111 (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffies

ich suche wie der Titel schon sagt jemanden der mich wirbt und dies am besten so schnell wie möglich das ich noch WoW für 10€ je spiel bekomme 

ich würde am liebsten auf Thrall Horde anfangen
Ich bin zur Zeit Abiturient und habe jetzt 6 1/2 Wochen Sommerferien und wollte in der Zeit schon so 2 bis 3 80er hoch spielen

Also fals ich deine Intresse geweckt habe meld dich doch bei mir entweder hier im Forum oder doch direkt per mail an daniel273@live.de
Ich freu mich auf dich

Liebe Grüße

wowdaniel111


----------



## Güldenbart (8. Juli 2012)

Habe dich angeschrieben


----------

